# Let see em



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

!$Who is going to be the first person to post some dead stuff


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

dont let scott fool ya he put a limit of doves on the ground this morn!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I won't be at my good spot till Saturday. Crops are to high they couldn't see my decoys.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

hopefully i'll have some pics up later tonight. heading out after work. still ain't sure whether we are going for doves or geese. gonna be a last minute decision


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Wait, Im trying to get my dog to play dead long enough to take a picture for you...

We had a bad HOT day, the closest thing to being killed is me from heat exhaustion. Forget goose hunting in a blind until this weather changes.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

went for doves...shot 5, found 4. it was a hot one today. anyone do any good on the honkers?


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

we went out last night for the geese. took the wife on her fist hunt. there were suposed to be 200 birds a night in this field but only about 20 showed up. we took 5 out poor display of shooting my friend. my beloved never dropped the hammer she said she wasnt comfortable with the shot maybe next time. headed out this morn..... good luck men


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just now got on the computer, we had a awesome first day, i killed my 4 with 5 shots and and my buddy killed his 4 with 4 shots, farthest shot was 20 yds, my little bro got 2, yes he took of school due to the goose flu but a few birds cleared him rite up, he killed 2 not bad for a 12 year old, so ended up with 10 and got out of there at 8:00am.Yes i know the date is wrong on the camera.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

awesome ,
I hope to get out this weekend for a while.
Just to hot to wait them out right now.
I have not seen a single duck, goose, or morning dove the past 5 weeks from here at the house.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

WalleyeGuy said:


> awesome ,
> I hope to get out this weekend for a while.
> Just to hot to wait them out right now.
> I have not seen a single duck, goose, or morning dove the past 5 weeks from here at the house.


Are you referring to the the US area? I was talking to Kev about a hunt next Sat morning.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Another GRIND!
KILLED 8 BY 8


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice work ducky


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

ducky152000 said:


> Another GRIND!
> KILLED 8 BY 8


Awesome dude, I'm honestly jealous. Looks like you boys have some great spots for early season! I'm going to give one a try tonight and see what happens, this rain may help.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

ErieAngler said:


> Awesome dude, I'm honestly jealous. Looks like you boys have some great spots for early season! I'm going to give one a try tonight and see what happens, this rain may help.


Yep with this front commin in geese should hit the feilds for sure, i think im gonna go shoot some doves, or scout


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

nice geese guys. Man I'm jealous and can't wait to get out there!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

well i didnt go hunting but took the wife and my little boy on the four wheeler down the road to our 30 acres and was sitting on the the edge of a 2 acre wetlands i built 2 years ago and a beautiful bluewinger flies in and lands in front of us while we are sitting on the four wheeler with it running and we are talking. i have it drained down to summer pool so the vegetation will grow. i guess its time to put the boards in and start filling it for the season. the deep end of the pond has a little pocket of water in it and thats where the teal landed. i will have to keep an eye out if the teal start hitting it hard i will have to shoot a few. i planted the field around the the pond in crp and my tree stand sits along a big creek that runs through my property and i can see the wetlands and the creek at the same time and man during the month of october the wood ducks are very plentiful. every now and then a few mallards and geese but mostly woodies. the best part is i have exclusive hunting privilages for 200 acres that boarders my property and the birds dont get bothered much. good luck to everybody during the early season.


----------

